# Semana Santa



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

I can believe how quickly Easter is approaching...... Does anybody have exciting plans for Semana Santa?

We're planning to celebrate locally and enjoy the local procession


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JazII said:


> I can believe how quickly Easter is approaching...... Does anybody have exciting plans for Semana Santa?
> 
> We're planning to celebrate locally and enjoy the local procession



I'm hoping my daughters from the UK will be coming over, I'm sure we'll be enjoying the local festivities tho! I never know whats on tho til the last minute. but I do enjoy the procession in Málaga


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

My boy's family has a house in La Marina, Alicante and I'm _trying_ to convince him to go. ("It's too hot in Alicante! Too dry!" Guess you can't take a northern boy out of the north.) 

In the event my evil plan to convince him he wants to go south works, does anyone more familiar with the area have any "must sees"? We saw Alicante (city) and Benidorm last year. 

I'm DYING to see Granada, but that's a bit too much for a day trip I fear.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

halydia said:


> In the event my evil plan to convince him he wants to go south works, does anyone more familiar with the area have any "must sees"? We saw Alicante (city) and Benidorm last year.


Depends what you're looking for, for example if you interested in history then Cartagena is well worth a visit; it's a beautiful city oozing in history and their processions are awesome :juggle:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Nothing specific planned as yet - got my parents arriving to spend about 10 days with us so can't wait!! No doubt they will be laden down with goodies!!

I'll be busy baking good old Delia's hot cross buns and having a houseful for lunch, lots of visits from the family here and probably a mass or two. But can't wait for the school hols!!!:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

JazII said:


> Depends what you're looking for, for example if you interested in history then Cartagena is well worth a visit; it's a beautiful city oozing in history and their processions are awesome :juggle:


That's great, thanks for the tip! 
The processions here in Bilbao are very somber. It'd be neat to see how it's done down south!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

halydia said:


> That's great, thanks for the tip!
> The processions here in Bilbao are very somber. It'd be neat to see how it's done down south!


HI, the processions here in Lorca are some of the best & most spectacular you will see. You can see you tube Clips by googling Semama Santa Lorca & find more info here.

Semana Santa de Lorca - Una Pasión Diferente - semanasantalorca.com

Semana Santa de Lorca - Una pasion diferente

Semana Santa en Lorca (Murcia) Informacin Turstica

They shut the main street 2 weeks before, dismantle all traffic lights, shop signs & erect 10,000 tiered sets which they could sell 10 x over. There are many other vantage points to watch from, not least being the apartments overlooking the main street ( which sell @ premium over ones without aview ! ). Tickets ,when they go on sale are sold out in days: ( And can take hours to buy in person, as the Spanish spend hours poring over the seating plans, ringing there friends to check they're the ones they are buying are ok ) . The main parade lasts approx. 5 hrs & all families go fully equipped with food & drink. The two main brotherhoods are 'Paso Blanco' Y 'Paso Azul' but there are many other brotherhoods that take part, I liken it to a "derby" football match when you see the passion & input shown by the supporters of the various brotherhoods, especially the blues & whites. The Spanish family we go with are split, half blue, half white & it certainly makes for a long night as they insist on seeing the 'La Virgen de la Amargura' y 'la Virgen de los Dolores', back safely into their respective churches, this is after you arrived early so they can bless them before the parades start! There are 5 or 6 parades, in the main street, starting on palm sunday, with Jesus entering Jerusalem on his Donkey, a parade for young chidren in midweek, culminating with the main spectacle.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent blog Steve, it's exactly the same here, even down to those carrying la Virgen de los Dolores having to bend @ the knees whilst carrying to enter the church as the doorway is very low.That after carrying it for hours brings you to tears.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Here it is not commercial - no tickets, no tiers of seats, here it is typical village mourning and celebration of what to the villagers is the true meaning of Easter: the anguish, the passion, the celebration of the resurrection. The processions are carried out with feeling, the Cofradias train all year for them and ours always attends and takes part in the processions of the Virgen de la cabeza in Andujar every year at the end of April.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Semana Santa processions for 2010 


Torrevieja can boast to hosting at least one fiesta or festival every month of the year with the two most important being July’s Habaneras and this month’s Semana Santa, or Easter Week processions. Famous throughout Spain, we all have visions of large floats with sculptures of Christ upon them being carried through the streets and Torrevieja is no different except that the city was the first in the world to allow an International, non-denominational Cofradia to participate in the celebration. 


2010 is the sixth year that ‘Los Costaleros’ will partake in Torrevieja’s Easter processions. Each Easter offers a new experience for one hundred non-Spanish residents, many of whom are non-Catholic Christians but have been drawn to this special occasion which not only gives members a sense of pride but also allows them to give something back to their Spanish hosts, in the name of gratitude and integration. However Semana Santa is not just about Los Costaleros but based around a full week of solemn processions and events throughout the city. 


Both of Torrevieja’s major musical bands supply music for Los Costaleros on different nights but this year they are very proud to be marching to a newly composed piece of music that has been specially composed for them by Jaime Belda, the Director of the ‘Unión Musical Torrevejense’. Music is a very important aspect of the processions, as the Cofradias require a steady and specific ‘beat’ to be able to walk in time to. 


The 2010 event starts at 10:00-hrs on the morning of March 28th with a procession from the city’s main square, at the Inmaculada Concepción along the Caballero de Rodas, Calle Zoa to Torrevieja’s new church at Templo del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús. Later the same evening at 20:30 the Cofradías will carry on a return trip from Sagrado Corazón de Jesús to Inmaculada Concepción. 


Monday March 29th is the first occasion that ‘Los Costaleros’ shall be seen in public, splendid in their Emerald Green and Gold marching through the streets with 1,500 kilos resting on the shoulders of around 100 strong men. The procession starts from the Inmaculada Concepción at 22:00 hours and takes around two hours on this short walk through the city’s major streets. Be aware that around the area of the church, over five-thousand people will be jostling for a good view while further along the route other open spaces to enjoy the spectacle can be found. However, the atmosphere at Inmaculada, the anticipation of what is about to occur, is something that every resident or visitor to Torrevieja should experience. 


Processions leave from the Inmaculada at 22:00-hrs on both Tuesday and Wednesday with a later 23:00-hrs start scheduled for Thursday April 1st. An hour later at midnight, 24:00 hrs: a shorter procession from the Plaza del Calvario to Inmaculada Concepción takes place. 


Good Friday falls on April 2nd and the week’s major procession is scheduled featuring 15 of Torrevieja’s cofradias starting at 19:30 hrs from the Templo Arciprestal de la Inmaculada Concepción and following a route along Caballero de Rodas, Patricio Pérez, Ramón Gallud, Zoa, Ulpiano, Del Mar, Caballero de Rodas and finishing back at Inmaculada Concepción around 23:30 hrs. Of all the processions this is the one that everyone looks forward to and the one that affords spectators an opportunity to see all of the major cofradias at one time. In 2008, an estimated 10,000 people lined the streets to cheer on and applaud the cofradias. 


Processions on Saturday April 3rd begin at 22:00 hrs starting from Avda. de la Habaneras (Estación Autobuses) and continue along Antonio Machado, Zoa, Ulpiano, Moriones, Caballero de Rodas, Joaquín Chapaprieta, La Paz, until la Plaza María Pastor Ramos for the first stop, continuing along Clemente Gosálvez, Vicente Blasco Ibañez, Maldonado, (Plaza de la Constitución), Ramón Gallud, Bazán, Caballero de Rodas, Maldonado, Bazán to finish at Maestro Francisco Vallejos. This procession is open to everyone and consists of walking through the streets tapping tambourines and is one of the most popular gatherings during the week and more fun for families and children. 


Easter Sunday, April 4th is an early start at 07:45 hrs from the Templo Arciprestal de la Inmaculada Concepción, with the participation of the Cofradía ‘San Juan Evangelista’ companied by the Banda Musical ‘Unión Musical Torrevejense’ along Caballero de Rodas, Azorín, Fotógrafos Darblade finishing at Concepción. 


For the last two years the Good Friday processions have been rained off so fingers are crossed for third time lucky in 2010. The Director of the Foreign Resident’s Office, Graham Knight is the Capataz / Padrino of the Cofradia de Nuestro Señor Jesus en la Oración el el Huerto de los Olivos (Jesus in the Garden of Olives) and he would like to invite everyone to come along and witness Torrevieja’s most spectacular street fiesta. 


With two nights of processions, there is always a chance that someone will have to drop out from either one or other night and if any strong men would like to join the Los Costaleros, there is still time to become involved as the last training session will take place on Tuesday March 23rd and you will be most welcome to become one of Torrevieja’s unique brotherhood. For more details, please contact David McLachlan, on 966 700 056. 










Keith Nicol


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the blog Steve, excellent:clap2: 

You know when you are young & people say that you're a "sponge for knowledge" well, since we came to Spain I have been the same about all things Spanish........ of course, the sponge is smaller & less absorbent than it used to be but the thirst for knowledge is still there and reading Steve's blog has set me off again

I really look forward to the day when my Spanish is good enough to be able to find out from local people (especially the older generation who are the real mines of information) er........everything basically ..........although they'll probably say "Here comes that daft Englishman who asks all those stupid questions"

And to keep this on topic, the first stupid questions will be about Semana Santa!



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

They won't - the locals will be DELIGHTED that you are taking an interest. Some of my best conversations ever have been with gap-toothed bisabuelas who tell me how life was "then" "in those days" .... often done without mentioning the "F" word. I could take you to bars where the bisabuelos play cards all day and would seem not to have a word to say BUT get them on "those times" or football or early cars or .... and they are quite fascinating. 

I am sure if you roared up on your 2 wheel monster and asked if anybody wanted a spin you would have friends for life.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

To show what a big deal the Holy Week / Semana Santa is this is the programe from the tiny town of Los Montesinos, Alicante (THEIR translations!) As you can see even for such a small town they really make an effort. (Pop 5,000 - DOUBLED in the last 10 years as 4,000 expats have moved in. Anybody want to work the maths?) 

PROGRAMME OF EASTER EVENTS
SUNDAY 21ST MARCH
7:30 pm. In the auditorium of the School of Music and Culture, will be the Announcement of Holy Week 2010 by Dña. Dolores Followed by music from the Coral Aromas de Azahar.
WEDNESDAY 24TH MARCH
9 pm. In the Parish Church the celebration of Holy Mass in honour of the Cristo Yacente and the deceased of the confraternity. for the presentation of insignias to the new members of the confraternity.
THURSDAY 25TH MARCH
9 pm. In the Parish Church the celebration of the Holy Mass in honour of the Cristo de la Agonía and for the deceased of the a ceremony for the presentation of insignias to the new members of the confraternity.
FRIDAY 26TH MARCH
9 pm. In the Parish Church the celebration of the Holy Mass in honour of the Virgen de los Dolores and the deceased of the ceremony for the presentation of insignias to the new members of the confraternity.
SUNDAY 28TH MARCH
PALM SUNDAY
8:30 am. Celebration of the Eucaristía of the Parish.
11:30 am.Blessing and Procession of Palms. The Procession will end at the Parish Church with the celebration of Holy Mass.
HOLY TUESDAY 30 TH MARCH
10 pm. Celebration of “The Station of the Cross” through the streets of our village.
HOLY WEDNESDAY 31 ST MARCH
18 pm. HOLY MASS. Then celebration of penance (confessions).
START OF THE THREE HOLY DAYS OF EASTER
EASTER THURSDAY 1ST APRIL
6.30 pm. MASS OF THE LAST SUPPER
9.30 pm. HOLY HOUR OF THE PARISH
10.15 pm. SILENT PROCESSION
During this night, will be a vigil for the worship the Holy Sacrament.
EASTER FRIDAY 2ND APRIL
5 pm. CELEBRATION OF THE PASSION OF CHRIST.
10 pm. PROCESSION OF THE HOLY BURIAL.
EASTER SATURDAY 3RD APRIL
11 pm. SOLEMN EASTER VIGIL.
During which a celebration of the baptism of the children will take place.
SUNDAY 4TH APRIL
11 am. PROCESSION OF THE ENCOUNTER. To finish with the celebration


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

..and Cartagena 

The Holy Week Processions in Cartagena

Easter is one of Cartagena's characteristic and unique exponents. The local holidays par excellence, it is lived to the full. It is the longest week of the year, as it is actually ten days: from Dolores Friday (before Palm Sunday) to Easter Sunday, ten days of populist rejoicing in which Cartagena becomes equally merry.

The light, grandeur and category of its processions are its most genuine and characteristic features. Declared to have National Tourist Interest in 1968, along with its fabulous thrones it features the rich costumes and embroidery of its penitents, its remarkable religious images, the special colour of its regiment of "Jews" and grenadiers, the military stamp of the participation of the armed forces in the processions, the thousands of light-hearted child penitents, acts such as "Pilate's Maundy", or "The Encounter", the float of St. Peter starting at the Military Naval Dockyard or of Jesus of Nazareth at the Fish Market, or the very popular end of the Virgin parades with the home-comming of the thrones to the church.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I'll be avoiding all the pomp and pagentary as much as I can. It gives me the Heebie Geebies to see all this "fanatisism". In fact, in all these years, I've only seen 2 of these processions that I recall. I'll be holed up in a "turismo rural" with friends and family playing "Taboo" I expect...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'll be avoiding all the pomp and pagentary as much as I can. It gives me the Heebie Geebies to see all this "fanatisism". In fact, in all these years, I've only seen 2 of these processions that I recall. I'll be holed up in a "turismo rural" with friends and family playing "Taboo" I expect...


That's what I like about this place; two sides to every coin, side by side 

In asturias, candas: Being very negative towards religion I'll be on the side lines but I'll watch the procession and the careful bending of the knees to avoid removing the heads as they enter the church. But then there will be the bagpipe band and the brass band and drinking and eating and ..... Great fun.

But just as importantly I think of Easter as kick starting my spanish year. Signs of spring on its way (hopefully). The first few human seals entering the sea - not even with my 7mm wet suit would you catch me  And making plans for the year ahead.

Beyond the normal in 2010 in Autumn I will be on a long promised mushroom hunting (if you can hunt mushrooms?) course. Learning which are poisonous and which I can eat. There are 150 types of setas, hongos y champinones in Asturias  From the prices of some setas in the market I reckon that I may be able to supplement my future income.

But whatever you are doing, even if it amounts to eating chocolate eggs, have fun


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> That's what I like about this place; two sides to every coin, side by side
> 
> But whatever you are doing, even if it amounts to eating chocolate eggs, have fun


That's right which is why I felt I should post it, to show the other side of the coin...
And obviously, what ever you are doing, let's hope it's what *you* want to do and that you enjoy it! 

As for the wild mushrooms etc, this has got to be THE year for a good crop especially as last year was so poor, well at least in this area because it just didn't rain. This year has started out well for the fungi farmers and they sell for great prices, so come autumn there might be a plan E directed at this kind of harvest!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'll be avoiding all the pomp and pagentary as much as I can. It gives me the Heebie Geebies to see all this "fanatisism". In fact, in all these years, I've only seen 2 of these processions that I recall. I'll be holed up in a "turismo rural" with friends and family playing "Taboo" I expect...


Yes, Pesky, I feel a bit like you too, though I have been assured my quite a few of my Spanish students that despite the emotional reaction of people to it, for a lot of people Semana Santa is really just a massive excuse for a party. 

At the Spanish school I work at, they currently have a miniature replica of the Santa Semana procession on display, complete with mini Nazarenas and it does look quite amazing. But that is as close to it as I will get. My son seemed to enjoy it when he went though (when he was 3), and was shouting Guapa, Virgen along with the rest of them! And, unfortunately, during a moment of silent reverence - Que asusto!, when he saw the Nazarenas.

Caz.I


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty much with you Caz.I. 

I would call myself a practising agnostic BUT I cannot be other than impressed with the passion/emotion of the week. 

Watching a barefoot penitent walk through the streets of Torrevieja for what SHE believed is an experience in itself. 

Talking to a young nazarena who after 4 hours was slumped in a corner exhausted telling me that even her eyebrows were tired is equally humbling.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

San Pedro del Pinatar - Semana Santa 2010

Murciaturistica :: Semana Santa de San Pedro Del Pinatar, Región de Murcia


----------



## alassiolady (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi!
I'm arriving late next saturday evening to Alicante(from UK) and I am hoping to see some processions on Easter Sunday....or will all the processions of Holy Week have finished by then? Hope not...
P.S has the weather picked up yet?
Kind thoughts
Maureen


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm NOT going to one of those boring processions this year! Nah, it's a bit unfair to call them boring I guess, especially for tourists who havent seen one before. I think the first time I saw one I actually enjoyed it. But last year I couldn't wait to get home and go to bed. 

Ashame they don't do easter egg hunts here on Easter Sunday - they're always good fun!!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Keidik said:


> I'm NOT going to one of those boring processions this year! Nah, it's a bit unfair to call them boring I guess, especially for tourists who havent seen one before. I think the first time I saw one I actually enjoyed it. But last year I couldn't wait to get home and go to bed.
> 
> Ashame they don't do easter egg hunts here on Easter Sunday - they're always good fun!!


I quite like the social aspect too.....all the locals meet up for coffee and drinks afterwards......


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> ...and before and during !


Exactly


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'll be avoiding all the pomp and pagentary as much as I can. It gives me the Heebie Geebies to see all this "fanatisism". In fact, in all these years, I've only seen 2 of these processions that I recall. I'll be holed up in a "turismo rural" with friends and family playing "Taboo" I expect...


Confirmed! We're going to Soria to a place that has a population of 50 so hopefully the Easter Procession won't be too long! Last year we were in a town of 200. Next year we might make to an abandoned village!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick note if anyone is bored: Salvados on La Sexta right now (10pm) is attempting to do a Semana Santa procession in London. I'm having a good giggle if anyone is sick of the bad Sunday afternoon/evening movies on TV here.


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> HI, the processions here in Lorca are some of the best & most spectacular you will see. You can see you tube Clips by googling Semama Santa Lorca & find more info here.
> 
> Semana Santa de Lorca - Una Pasión Diferente - semanasantalorca.com
> 
> ...


Gus, you may be able to answer this one. Do you think we have any chance of getting tickets for this year. I have looked at lots of sites and it seems we have to go to Lorca to purchase them.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Mame said:


> Gus, you may be able to answer this one. Do you think we have any chance of getting tickets for this year. I have looked at lots of sites and it seems we have to go to Lorca to purchase them.


I can't remember whether the tickets went on sale last monday or they start today. Unlike previously the tickets are being sold for each individual night as opposed to covering all parades on during the week , so allowing morepeople to be able to watch , theoretically ! I also thought that this year they were available via the internet but might be wrong. They are all sold through the Cofradias, brotherhoods, normally but the tourist office can usually tell you were to get some. They are on 968 44 19 14 & speak english if the spanish isn't up to it. You can book tickets over the phone via the cofradias but this is if you can get them to answer the phone which is almost an impossibility. 
The locals are queued waiting on the 1st day for tickets & spend hours poring over seat positions , phoning relatives , etc ; before purchasing.
Here's a link to a lot of useful info ,including cofradias phone numbers, addresses & maps for them, & there's an e-mail address for a lady who might be able to give you some better help.
Semana Santa in Lorca, the astonishing biblical processions | What's On | Simply Networking


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Try here as well . Semana Santa de Lorca - Una Pasión Diferente - semanasantalorca.com
Plenty of useful info; & if you click on the cofradiás on the left ,it gives yo phone numbers, web & e-mail addys , etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Confirmed! We're going to Soria to a place that has a population of 50 so hopefully the Easter Procession won't be too long! Last year we were in a town of 200. Next year we might make to an abandoned village!!


This year it's a village in Palencia, population 163. Not an abandoned village, but pretty rural I would say 

Seems to be getting a bit of a habit...


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hi Steve*



SteveHall said:


> Found it! (Just where it SHOULD have been and where I SHOULD have looked) LOL
> 
> A few very random thoughts!! They are in no particular order but are some of my overwhelming memories of the week.
> 
> ...


Hi there Steve, its Jackie spoke to you when i was in the UK. Well were here in 
Spain and settled now thankfully. Are you back in Spain now? Hope your well x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice weather for Semana santa today! Torrential rain, thunder, lightning, floods 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Nice weather for Semana santa today! Torrential rain, thunder, lightning, floods
> 
> Jo xxx


we had that last night!!


clear blue skies at the mo - but rain forecast...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Steve commented about walking up a steady incline that is nothing in the car. Here, immediately following the meeting at the _paseo_, there is a steep incline that requires second or first gear in a car and, unless one is used to it, even for fit people it needs a breather partway up, but carrying a couple of ton of _trono_? that requires a level of dedication that one can only admire even if one doesn't support their motives. It is one of the penalties of living in a mountainous area which, of course, breeds people of short, stocky stature and great fortitude.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Steve commented about walking up a steady incline that is nothing in the car. Here, immediately following the meeting at the _paseo_, there is a steep incline that requires second or first gear in a car and, unless one is used to it, even for fit people it needs a breather partway up, but carrying a couple of ton of _trono_? that requires a level of dedication that one can only admire even if one doesn't support their motives. It is one of the penalties of living in a mountainous area which, of course, breeds people of short, stocky stature and great fortitude.


There was a news item last night indicating that the week after Semana Santa is the busiest time of the year for physiotherapists!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> There was a news item last night indicating that the week after Semana Santa is the busiest time of the year for physiotherapists!


Maybe psychologists as well.

Quite a few Spanish were openly bubbling their eyes out, today because various processions had been cancelled.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Maybe psychologists as well.
> 
> Quite a few Spanish were openly bubbling their eyes out, today because various processions had been cancelled.


When you look at the luxuriousness and cost of all the robes and trimmings that would get spoilt by the rain/wind combination, it isn't hard to understand why.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

It has been bucketing down all day round here, so our Good Friday has been spent watching DVD's, quite enjoyed it actually.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

JazII said:


> I can believe how quickly Easter is approaching...... Does anybody have exciting plans for Semana Santa?
> 
> We're planning to celebrate locally and enjoy the local procession



We went last night to Lorca Semana Santa and i can honestly say we have never seen anything like it! The costumes were fantastic,the horses, well i am speechless to say the least! Everyone joined in with waving their scarves in the appropriate colour and also vocally. The chariot racing was mind blowing especially as we were on the second row, i thought they would not stop in time!!! The people carrying the statues on their shoulders did it with such, enthusiasm, is the only word i can describe. What a night, 3 and half hours of amazing entertainment and also wonderful to see how the Spanish are so dedicated to their religion and their Easter parade. For those of you who have never been i can honestly say if you go next year you too will be in awe of what you see, like we were. Tired this morning but very happy with a wonderful night. :clap2:


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> We went last night to Lorca Semana Santa and i can honestly say we have never seen anything like it! The costumes were fantastic,the horses, well i am speechless to say the least! Everyone joined in with waving their scarves in the appropriate colour and also vocally. The chariot racing was mind blowing especially as we were on the second row, i thought they would not stop in time!!! The people carrying the statues on their shoulders did it with such, enthusiasm, is the only word i can describe. What a night, 3 and half hours of amazing entertainment and also wonderful to see how the Spanish are so dedicated to their religion and their Easter parade. For those of you who have never been i can honestly say if you go next year you too will be in awe of what you see, like we were. Tired this morning but very happy with a wonderful night. :clap2:


We also enjoyed this wonderful evening in Lorca.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> We went last night to Lorca Semana Santa and i can honestly say we have never seen anything like it! The costumes were fantastic,the horses, well i am speechless to say the least! Everyone joined in with waving their scarves in the appropriate colour and also vocally. The chariot racing was mind blowing especially as we were on the second row, i thought they would not stop in time!!! The people carrying the statues on their shoulders did it with such, enthusiasm, is the only word i can describe. What a night, 3 and half hours of amazing entertainment and also wonderful to see how the Spanish are so dedicated to their religion and their Easter parade. For those of you who have never been i can honestly say if you go next year you too will be in awe of what you see, like we were. Tired this morning but very happy with a wonderful night. :clap2:


Our procession was rained off so we watched the Lorca one on the TV. Amazing!

There is an early morning bull-run in the next village tomorrow, to celebrate the resurrection. Strange combination of ideas ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> We went last night to Lorca Semana Santa and i can honestly say we have never seen anything like it! The costumes were fantastic,the horses, well i am speechless to say the least! Everyone joined in with waving their scarves in the appropriate colour and also vocally. The chariot racing was mind blowing especially as we were on the second row, i thought they would not stop in time!!! The people carrying the statues on their shoulders did it with such, enthusiasm, is the only word i can describe. What a night, 3 and half hours of amazing entertainment and also wonderful to see how the Spanish are so dedicated to their religion and their Easter parade. For those of you who have never been i can honestly say if you go next year you too will be in awe of what you see, like we were. Tired this morning but very happy with a wonderful night. :clap2:


They obviously have a very different approach to the Catholic Religion to what it is here. Good Friday is a much more sombre affair here, and any fun/celebration waits until after the Resurrection on Sunday.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Our procession was rained off so we watched the Lorca one on the TV. Amazing!
> 
> There is an early morning bull-run in the *next village* tomorrow, to celebrate the resurrection. Strange combination of ideas ...


Which village Alaca?

Not that we'll be able to go. We're dishing up Turkey and Spring Lamb Sunday roasts...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Which village Alaca?
> 
> Not that we'll be able to go. We're dishing up Turkey and Spring Lamb Sunday roasts...


Paterna de Rivera, about 10 km NW of Alcala.

I saw your ad on Campo Pulse, very tempting!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx & Mame , you two must have been sitting quite close to each other considering you had your tickets off of the same man!


----------

